# JDS Dust Force



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How does the dust bag attach compared to your JET DC that you mentioned ?


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats…I had the same problem with steel city on a mortiser…ended up with a powermatic


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

the jet 1 1/2 connects in the inside. the jds is secured on the outside of the dc as you can see on the picture-the silver band clamps down securing the bag.

I personally own a don't own a jet dc. i know they are highly acclaimed by their owners. After specking to several guys about changing bags out, we collectively agreed that the jds was easyier to change out. I can empty and replace my bag in well under five minutes by myself.

the only thing i would like is a canister top…. they are nice, but they are much more expensive to replace than a cloth one micron bag.

I buy within the happy medium of what I want and what I can afford, which is why when i'm not woodworking, i'm working on my botanical project of creating a money tree. hahahaha


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

don k, 
i don;t know about you, but i think it was a blessing in diguise


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I DO own the *JET *with the *DUST DAWG cannister filter *and won't go back to bags. 
Emptying the lower collection bag couldn't be simpler or faster in my experience over the last *5 years *with my *JET* . 
I don't have any personal experience with the JDS system so I can't comment on it in a review no matter how many other people have voiced their opinion on it. 
Until a person has owned and used an item for an extended period of time , he / she really shouldn't comment on it one way or the other. It's just hear say at that point , not a real review or comparison.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Sean,
Read my review over the powermaic…it was a wild ride getting the Powermatic lol…..but I agree…it was a blessing in disguise….the thing is a power house.


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I just recently bought a Jet DC and it came with both options to connect the bag, ie the steel adjsutable strap with the snap on the outside and the internal ring also made of steel and covered with a cloth material. Frankly I tried first the strap but found the internal ring retainer method faster and easier to install. But that is just me. It works like a charm and I am very happy with it.
By the way as soon as my current 1 micron filter bag needs replacing I will be changing to the canister filter, Winn Environmental makes a washable canister that is good for 1micron also.
I believe it also compatible with the JDS.
This is the page of the filter

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm

And here they list the compatible brands and models

http://www.wynnenv.com/notes.htm


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks jerry z,
i might upgrade in the future, when I have the spare money. I could rationalize spending the extra money at the point of purchase.

dusty, I'm not trash talking jet. i was mearly stating, that I personally, find it easier to change the bag. A jet owner agreed with me. I was merely expressing opinion.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I also ordered the Steel City 1 1/2 hp dust collector and it never did come. The Jet 1 1/2hp went on sale and I bought it with the canister filter and remote start. It is my understanding that the canisters will take forever to wear out and it filters to I think 1 micron.

I have only owned it a few months, but so far I like it a lot.

Domer


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

$370 thats a good deal


----------

